# CTA Head + CT Head



## mrnestis (Jan 7, 2013)

A physician ordered a CTA Head and also wanted a noncontrast CT head. 
These were ordered at the same time.   Is this billed as two separate exams--70496 and 70450??  The CTA descriptor reads "with contrast material(s), including noncontrast images, if performed."  The noncontrast images that are done with the CTA order are for localization purposes.  So if a full noncontrast head is performed, should it be charged as a separate exam?


----------



## donnajrichmond (Jan 7, 2013)

mrnestis said:


> A physician ordered a CTA Head and also wanted a noncontrast CT head.
> These were ordered at the same time.   Is this billed as two separate exams--70496 and 70450??  The CTA descriptor reads "with contrast material(s), including noncontrast images, if performed."  The noncontrast images that are done with the CTA order are for localization purposes.  So if a full noncontrast head is performed, should it be charged as a separate exam?



CPT Assistant, August 2011 had a Q & A concerning CTA and non-contrast CT of the chest.  AMA said that you could not code both because that the code description for the CTA says "including noncontrast images if performed."  The same would apply for your head codes.


----------

